# Mullet Point Park - Fairhope/Point Clear Al



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

Went out to Mullet Point Park on CO RD 1 last night from 7-8. I saw it on an ariel and wanted to check it out. We fished from the shore and caught a bunch of small hardheads and sail cats. I was just using cut squid for bait. Was wondering if anyone ever fishes here? I was thinking about wading out to get deeper. It seems pretty shallow.


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*mullet point best baits*

I have hooked a few specks and reds there on live finger mullet and new penny gulp.


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

I was there just the other day, my buddie swore it was the best place on the coast......NOPE! I had live shrimp, live mullet cracked crab and live pogies under corks and on bottom all day without a single bite :thumbdown: if you want some heavy inshore action without a boat hit Dauphin island, a couple days ago I filled my large icechest in under 4 hr with nothing but a pound of dead shrimp and a few blue crabs for bait. Redfish and drum run thick around any hard structure and flounder action is hot in the shallows. Shark fishing is good right off the beach too, I lost a monster bull shark a few weeks ago after a 45 min battle on my big Penn, he broke the line just as I was inches from the leader.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

that last report from kachok was wrong i was there with him what he didnt was was there were 20mph winds and it was so windy heavy weights were not staying out but mullet point is a good spot got to catch it right sorry cheif had to call u out on that one


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

armyguardus said:


> that last report from kachok was wrong i was there with him what he didnt was was there were 20mph winds and it was so windy heavy weights were not staying out but mullet point is a good spot got to catch it right sorry cheif had to call u out on that one


Dude neither one of us caught anything worth talking about, with baits like those out and as many rods as we were fishing we should have loaded the icechest. 20mph winds never stopped us from catching fish before. Remember ship island? (BTW that is the buddy that swore it was the best place on the coast LOL)


----------

